# Oh no. I just saw Lilly bow and coo. Could she be a he? Please tell me.....



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

...that females do this too sometimes. Since I had the pair, Maxx has always acted like a male. Chasing her, bowing and cooing, mounting her sometimes. She has always made a different type of coo. Like she's a ghost (woo hoo hoo). But today she did a bow and coo, it was faster than Maxx's, and she has never done this ever. Please tell that sometimes, females will do this before mating.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Doves are hard to sex, you may only know for sure if she lays eggs. Why do you want it to be a hen so badly?


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I just want a male and female thats all. But if it turns out they are both males, I still love them. I did read on-line that the female dove will bow and coo sometimes prior to mating, but I thougt I would ask here because so many here know about doves.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Most of my females bow coo...some better than the males! 

Dawn


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Doves1111 said:


> Most of my females bow coo...some better than the males!
> 
> Dawn


Thats funny. And Thank you for answering. I feel better now..


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah I still wonder if my girl dove is a boy because she totally acts like a boy, but the eggs don't lie!


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

My Maggie bows and coos all the time but she is most definitely a girl.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

My 2 doves are females & they bow & coo also.


----------

